# Starnge behaviour during wifes pregnancy???



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi

Vinnie has been acting strange over the last few weeks, he has not wanted to come home after walks ( i know all dogs do this but he jsut stands 20ft away from me all the time and wont come any closer) he is also strange at home and not really eating propaly!!

Has anyone had this?? I think he knows my wife is pregnant!

Thanks


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I have heard of dogs sensing that. My mom was at a friends house and had just met her dog and it would not leave her side. My mom then found out a week later that she was pregnant with me. Dogs can pick up on a ton of things going on inside us. I am not sure why he is acting fearful almost though of it.


----------

